# tsc kinetic splitter being recalled?



## harrybeaver (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi All,
I went to my local tractor supply today to get a look at the new "kinetic splitter". This is a knock off of a super splitter. I asked at the counter since I didn't see any out. The lady looked them up and said 3 were in stock, however she didn't know anything about them. I went to manager and he said we don't have any so I told him I was told there were three in stock. He said yes we do have three but I can't sell them. I persisted and he said they are all being recalled because they were made with poor quality steel and they have had several failures of the rack/pinion. They have not figured out a solution yet and are waiting for a response from the factory in China. No time frames have been given for the solution(s) to the problem with these splitters. 
Anybody have theirs fail yet on here?


----------



## stumpy75 (Feb 2, 2012)

Huge thread...

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/180355.htm


----------



## avalancher (Feb 2, 2012)

Might be something to that story, it is no longer on TSC's website or on Speeco's website as well. Didnt take long before that thing bit the dust. How long has that thing been on the market, six months?


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Feb 2, 2012)

If that is the case, I'm real happy I didn't buy one!! At least the DR seems to have a decent warranty, but the super split seems to be the only real deal that actually holds up over many years of use and is well worth the added cost for someone who really uses it.


----------



## MNGuns (Feb 2, 2012)

Valkyrie Rider said:


> If that is the case, I'm real happy I didn't buy one!! At least the DR seems to have a decent warranty, but the super split seems to be the only real deal that actually holds up over many years of use and is well worth the added cost for someone who really uses it.






Some people just fail to grasp this concept.....:msp_thumbup:...and the result usually makes for some good conversation around here..


----------



## jeeptj19992001 (Feb 2, 2012)

harrybeaver said:


> Hi All,
> I went to my local tractor supply today to get a look at the new "kinetic splitter". This is a knock off of a super splitter. I asked at the counter since I didn't see any out. The lady looked them up and said 3 were in stock, however she didn't know anything about them. I went to manager and he said we don't have any so I told him I was told there were three in stock. He said yes we do have three but I can't sell them. I persisted and he said they are all being recalled because they were made with poor quality steel and they have had several failures of the rack/pinion. They have not figured out a solution yet and are waiting for a response from the factory in China. No time frames have been given for the solution(s) to the problem with these splitters.
> Anybody have theirs fail yet on here?




welcome to yesterday, better keep up boy...you need G4


----------



## redprospector (Feb 2, 2012)

This is another example of what I've said many times. You don't always get what you pay for, but you'll always pay for what you get.
It is a simple rule of business, you can't sell a product for less than it cost to produce it and do business. If we'd quit spending money on Chinese knock off's, they'd have to quit shipping their crap over here.
Untill we all get a good understanding of this principle, we will continue to feed China and send our jobs to them.

Andy


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 2, 2012)

redprospector said:


> This is another example of what I've said many times. You don't always get what you pay for, but you'll always pay for what you get.
> It is a simple rule of business, you can't sell a product for less than it cost to produce it and do business. If we'd quit spending money on Chinese knock off's, they'd have to quit shipping their crap over here.
> Untill we all get a good understanding of this principle, we will continue to feed China and send our jobs to them.
> 
> Andy



Yep, been looking to buy a bench grinder for the new shop. All made in China garbage. About the only option I have for a good one is a Baldor. Everyone complains about the poor craftsmanship of the others. I do what I can to avoid Chinese garbage. The more you buy, the more you support their junk!


----------



## reaperman (Feb 2, 2012)

Evanrude said:


> Yep, been looking to buy a bench grinder for the new shop. All made in China garbage. About the only option I have for a good one is a Baldor. Everyone complains about the poor craftsmanship of the others. I do what I can to avoid Chinese garbage. The more you buy, the more you support their junk!



The trouble today is regardless of what someone wants to buy it seems its made in china without other options.


----------



## chuckwood (Feb 2, 2012)

redprospector said:


> This is another example of what I've said many times. You don't always get what you pay for, but you'll always pay for what you get.
> It is a simple rule of business, you can't sell a product for less than it cost to produce it and do business. If we'd quit spending money on Chinese knock off's, they'd have to quit shipping their crap over here.
> Untill we all get a good understanding of this principle, we will continue to feed China and send our jobs to them.
> 
> Andy



Unfortunately, the USA is extremely hostile to small businesses and manufacturers. There are so many taxes and regulations that it's just not possible to make most things here any more. China is not getting such a good deal either, sooner or later they'll figure out that US dollars may someday become worthless, leaving them with a pile of paper that was once supposedly worth 2 trillion dollars. What China is doing is basically vendor financing. Once they get to the point where they are producing top quality products like Japan, and that day is coming, say goodbye to what's left of manufacturing here in the USA. Just think of what will be happening in Detroit when China builds a quality car that's maybe 3000 bucks less than a KIA. Someday, quality wood splitters and chain saws will be made in China, they've got wood over there too and when their oil, coal, and nat gas gets too high, they'll be burning wood just like us! 

That being said, I sometimes shop at Harbor Freight, I sometimes buy Chinese junk and modify it, weld on it, machine it, and bring it up to snuff and make it perform. Unfortunately, the China made TSC splitter is very likely beyond my and most folks capabilities at modification, some of this stuff just isn't worth buying or fixing, and that's why you have to do your google homework first before you buy any China machinery.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 3, 2012)

reaperman said:


> The trouble today is regardless of what someone wants to buy it seems its made in china without other options.



Well, I think that the trouble today is that if you put an American made product next to a Chinese made product most American's will pick up the Chinese product because the purchase price is less. They don't realize the price we will all ultimately pay.

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Feb 3, 2012)

chuckwood said:


> Unfortunately, the USA is extremely hostile to small businesses and manufacturers. There are so many taxes and regulations that it's just not possible to make most things here any more. China is not getting such a good deal either, sooner or later they'll figure out that US dollars may someday become worthless, leaving them with a pile of paper that was once supposedly worth 2 trillion dollars. What China is doing is basically vendor financing. Once they get to the point where they are producing top quality products like Japan, and that day is coming, say goodbye to what's left of manufacturing here in the USA. Just think of what will be happening in Detroit when China builds a quality car that's maybe 3000 bucks less than a KIA. Someday, quality wood splitters and chain saws will be made in China, they've got wood over there too and when their oil, coal, and nat gas gets too high, they'll be burning wood just like us!
> 
> That being said, I sometimes shop at Harbor Freight, I sometimes buy Chinese junk and modify it, weld on it, machine it, and bring it up to snuff and make it perform. Unfortunately, the China made TSC splitter is very likely beyond my and most folks capabilities at modification, some of this stuff just isn't worth buying or fixing, and that's why you have to do your google homework first before you buy any China machinery.



The USA is challenging to business, and business is like water, it will generally take the corse of the least resistance. 
We've asked for the regulations we have. We cringe at the thought of a manufacturer having a smoke stack or some such thing that might cause some pollution, but we buy from China, who has no such regulations, all in the name of saving a buck.  I mean really, do people think that pollution is just going to hover over China? I don't think so. Most of our regulations are there to make so called environmentalist feel good about themselves.
If we Americans don't buck up and start buying whatever we can that's made in the USA, there will come a time that we won't be able to. Because there won't be enough left of our economy to buy anything.

Andy


----------



## harrybeaver (Feb 3, 2012)

I imagine another thought that weighs heavily on any U.S. manufacturer is product liability. Without some tort reform we are going down.


----------



## rottiman (Feb 3, 2012)

reaperman said:


> The trouble today is regardless of what someone wants to buy it seems its made in china without other options.



Not necessarily. If you spend some time to research what your after most times there is a made in USA solution. +1 on the concept that continued support of the CHINESE CRAP and you will reap what you sew.


----------



## Rob1276 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm just glad I bought a old splitter made in 81 it has something on it it you don't see any more made in the USA. Not parts made and in china and assembled in the USA. All made in USA 
Sad part is the company who made it is now out of business no doubt casualty of they make cheaper ones in china let's buy that one syndrome


----------



## Preston (Feb 3, 2012)

Can't say much about the splitter but I know some folks have had a real problem with the chinese engines. They are blowing pistons out the sides. :msp_mad:


----------



## harrybeaver (Feb 3, 2012)

Preston said:


> Can't say much about the splitter but I know some folks have had a real problem with the chinese engines. They are blowing pistons out the sides. :msp_mad:


I don't doubt it. If they can't even get the rack/pinion right how could you expect them to build engines.


----------



## zogger (Feb 3, 2012)

Preston said:


> Can't say much about the splitter but I know some folks have had a real problem with the chinese engines. They are blowing pistons out the sides. :msp_mad:



Which engines? Make/model/vendor if you have that info. TIA


----------



## BSD (Feb 3, 2012)

zogger said:


> Which engines? Make/model/vendor if you have that info. TIA



no one has blown a cylinder on a speeco, that i know of at least. just ignorant interweb babble from the poster.

btw, They have Kohler motor's on them.


----------



## saxman (Feb 3, 2012)

I purchased a Brave splitter made in Streator, Illinois. I am sure some of the componets were made elsewhere but at least it was assembled here in the US. Are Speeco's hydraulic splitters made in the US?

Steve


----------



## ken45 (Feb 3, 2012)

If you want quality and "made in the USA" and are willing to pay for it, Timberwolf splitters fit the bill.

Ken


----------



## Preston (Feb 4, 2012)

Not babble as to my knowledge. The splitters TSC sold or was selling that were paint blue. I think Powermaster, or something like that. I researched a blog of the folks that had bought that splitter, mainly because I was interested in one of those. That the chinese engines had erupted was the biggest complaint. So I didn't get one of those. Now if you consider that babble, then call it what you will, but that's a big reason I won't buy a generator with 'made in China' on it. The other reason, I look for "made in Japan".  Can't find made in America.


----------



## Fixer2026 (Jul 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;DbseHhGTQ78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbseHhGTQ78[/video]We have two of these in the shop right now. One has never even been ran. We have been ordered to DESTROY the units. If you have one you need to call TSC ASAP


----------



## ajreid (Jul 16, 2012)

Fixer2026 said:


> [video=youtube;DbseHhGTQ78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbseHhGTQ78[/video]We have two of these in the shop right now. One has never even been ran. We have been ordered to DESTROY the units. If you have one you need to call TSC ASAP




What is the reason for this? Will TSC refund your money?


----------



## ajreid (Jul 16, 2012)

What is the reason behind this? Is TSC refunding your money?


----------



## half (Jul 16, 2012)

*chinese stuff*

Ok i am a quality nut I usually buy quality tools and they just keep on going. But recently for small jobs I have bought cheap import stuff. I wanted a 4in angle grinder, After my good Hitachi one walked, [dont remember who borrowed it] ,and only use it a few times a year, so I paid my $20 and bought a cheapy.from the local hardware chain, took it apart and regreased it and it is fine, Sure it get a bit hot at times but the amount of time I use it thats ok.It has paid for itself in the last 3 years in being there when I needed it. Tools I use all the time have to be good quality but the odd tool for the small odd job ,I would buy import stuff again


----------



## BSD (Jul 16, 2012)

We have two of these in the shop right now. One has never even been ran. We have been ordered to DESTROY the units. If you have one you need to call TSC ASAP[/QUOTE]

Why were you ordered to destroy them?


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 16, 2012)

Fixer2026 said:


> [video=youtube;DbseHhGTQ78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbseHhGTQ78[/video]We have two of these in the shop right now. One has never even been ran. We have been ordered to DESTROY the units. If you have one you need to call TSC ASAP



More info please.

Who ordered you to DESTROY the units?

SpeeCo? (I think they would recall rather order you to destroy. Destroying/demolition can make for more cost and liability.)
Tractor Supply?
Your management/boss?
Other?

Why?


----------



## Fixer2026 (Aug 5, 2012)

BSD said:


> no one has blown a cylinder on a speeco, that i know of at least. just ignorant interweb babble from the poster.
> 
> btw, They have Kohler motor's on them.



These units DO NOT have cylinders.


----------



## BSD (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes. I know. I have one. We were talking about the engines


----------



## Fixer2026 (Aug 5, 2012)

TreePointer said:


> More info please.
> 
> Who ordered you to DESTROY the units?
> 
> ...



Speeco pulled this splitter off the market. They told the stores to distory the units. We are to take out the rack and ship it to Speeco as proof and to see the unit can not be used. First off teh units cycle too fast to be safe. The problem is it goes from 0 power to 28 tons it less than a quarter of a second and the parts just can not handle that force over and over. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/179047-27.htm

At Home In The Woods - Page 337

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/204582.htm

As far as I know no one has yet been hurt. The stop sale order came from Speeco. I thnik they decided to cut there loses on this before something did happen.


----------



## Fixer2026 (Aug 5, 2012)

TreePointer said:


> More info please.
> 
> Who ordered you to DESTROY the units?
> 
> ...



I just posted a long reply in this thread and it just dissappered. Speeco is the one that gave the order to stop all sales and to distory all remaining unsold units. We are to remove the rack and send it to Speeco as proof and so the unit can not be used. No one has been hurt yet that I have heard of but it seems that Speeco has decided to act before that happened. The unit goes from 0 power to 28 tons in under a quarter of a second and the parts just can not handel that over and over. They tryied a new and better rack and that still did not hold up. I feel Speeco is just cutting there loses b y doing this.

By the way there is a lot of threads on this site about this.


----------



## Fixer2026 (Aug 5, 2012)

BSD said:


> Yes. I know. I have one. We were talking about the engines



OH, sorry. 
Now I did have a log splitter blow out a cylinder on me at the shop a year or so back. The whole end blow off and I got a bath in oil. I was luckly none of the metal came my way. Can not remember the brand name.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 5, 2012)

It's not just Chinese engines these days. I had a 2009 build B&S Vanguard 23 h.p. engine blow a rod just under 70 hours on an Husqvarna lawn tractor. It's a commercial grade made in USA (North Carolina) engine!


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Oct 20, 2012)

anyone seen the logrite splitter with capstan winch


----------

